# when do feet stop growing?



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm so tired of dd outgrowing shoes in the middle of the season. She 6 and still going through 3 sizes a year! When do dc's feet stop growing?
TIA


----------



## NiBeKa (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember those days!







:
DSs stopped enlarging their flippers at about 16 with a size 13 each. DD hasn't gone up a size in probably 2 years and she's 13 now. Not size 13 but age 13 and shoe size 9.5.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

mine grew while I was pregnant.


----------



## Lambsauce (Nov 13, 2006)

I think my feet stopped growing when I was about 13 or 14.... about the same time the rest of me stopped growing.

Of course, since starting high school I've gone up half a shoe size and an inch and a half in height, so maybe it doesn't _completely_ stop until you're in your late teens or so?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

My 12yo ds was a size 5.5 in April and in September I had to buy him an 8.5. I think he is ready for new ones again. sigh...................


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I recall that my feet slowed their growth for a short while just before puberty. Then puberty hit and things started growing again, and quickly. Then, when I was about 16, I was the size shoe I wore for many years.

Then, as an adult, my feet finally spread one more half-size.

So, I'd say some time after puberty is when the feet really slow down or stop growing.

I feel for you. My dd dances. That means that whenever she needs new shoes, she also needs new ballet, tap and jazz shoes. $$$!

I have learned to buy sandles two pair at a time - one the size she is when purchased, and another pair the next whole size up. DD loves sandles and will wear them almost year-round (we live in a fairly warm area). This way, whether sandles are available at the stores or not, she has another pair ready to go when needed.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

My feet stopped growing when I stopped getting taller -- around 12.


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Like Ann-Marita, I just buy two pairs at a time, but in 1/2 sizes. My oldest is 8, and goes through about 3 sizes a year (outgrowing that is, not destroying... if we counted that it would be more like 5). My yonger child, OTOH, grows much slower and only goes through 2 sizes a year.

I read somewhere that, like your ears and nose, your feet always grow as you age... although it is only a tiny bit every year. I think that about 16 girls feet are about what they will be and boys age 18... but I could be very wrong


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I don't think Rain's have grown in the past year or so... she's 13 and wears about a 9.

She also dances, but she easily wears out ballet shoes after 3 or 4 months.









My feet grew half a size when I was pregnant, moving me from 9.5 to 10...

Dar


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Well, my feet were a size 6 1/2 from 6th grade until I turned about 30. Now they are a size 7.









Catherine


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

My feet have been 7.5 since I was 13


----------



## panamama (Dec 2, 2006)

ugh! DS seems to go up at least 1/2 shoe size every few months! seems like we are always buying new shoes before he's even worn out the old ones. makes for some very grateful hand-me-down recipients, but boy does it hurt my wallet. he's 14 and in a 12.5 or 13 shoe right now. and we need to go shopping this weekend. make it stop...MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

My dd (nearly 12) is in a 9-1/2, though her feet are so narrow, I am having a difficult time finding shoes that fit her. Everything that is long enough seems to gap on the sides.


----------



## Lambsauce (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PajamaMama* 
My dd (nearly 12) is in a 9-1/2, though her feet are so narrow, I am having a difficult time finding shoes that fit her. Everything that is long enough seems to gap on the sides.

I have the exact opposite problem! My feet are huge-wide. It's a lot of not-fun.


----------



## LovinMyKids (Aug 3, 2004)

When you figure it out, let me know. My ds is 11, and he is wearing 8 in men's. He outgrew me last year, and he is growing, growing!


----------

